# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التقييم العلمي لـ: العجالة في شرح الرسالة - للشيخ  بن حنفية العابدين الجزائري ؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ما هو التقييم العلمي لعلماءنا الأفاضيل للمؤلَف التالي:

*العجالة في شرح الرسالة لإبن أبي زيد القيرواني* 
للشيخ أبي عبد القادر بن حنفية العابدين المعسكري الجزائري -عفى الله عنه-

وهل الشيخ المؤلِف على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة ؟

أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم.

والله من وراء القصد و هو حسبنا و نعم الوكيل

----------


## حسين

*قال الشيخ عصام المراكشي حفظه الله في صفحته على  الفيس بوك :* *بين يدي كتاب (العجالة في شرح الرسالة) للشيخ بن حنفية زين العابدين، وهو من أفضل شروح الرسالة، في يسر العبارة، وتوضيح المسائل، والاعتناء بالاستدلال، والنقل من المراجع المالكية الأصلية.

ثم تحسرت لأن الكتاب المذكور مطبوع في دار نشر جزائرية، ونتيجة ذلك أن توزيعه في عموم العالم الإسلامي ضعيف جدا، وما حصلتُ عليه إلا بمبادرة طيبة من أحد الأفاضل، وتعسر عليّ الحصول على نسخة ثانية أهديها بعض المعتنين بالفقه المالكي عندنا! وذكرني هذا بكثير من كتب المؤلفين المغاربة التي يطمّها النسيان والإهمال، بسبب نشراتها المغربية الضعيفة.

وفي المقابل، فإن بعض دور النشر المشرقية، تطالعنا كل يوم بمطبوعات كثيرة، لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمي المطلوب. ومنها كتب تجارية تجتر ما سبق نشره، وتحقيقات منفوخة، ورسائل جامعية تكرر في مقدماتها ما فرغ منه الباحثون منذ دهور، وما أشبه ذلك.

أما كان الأولى أن يطبع هذا الكتاب وأمثاله في دار مشرقية، ولو كانت من الدور المعروفة بالسرقة مثل دار الكتب العلمية مثلا؟!*

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

و قد صدر الجزء الخامس من الكتاب و هو آخر الأجزاء .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي حسين

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

القول بان الكتاب من أحسن الشروح مبالغة كبيرة ، فالشيخ نعرفه ونعرف فيمة كتبه في المذهب وهو جيد للمبتدىء في الفقه المالكي و سرعان ما يستغني عنه تدرجا الى غيره ، وعلى العموم فيه بعض الافادات التي جمعها الشيخ جزاه الله خيرا
أما عن المنهج الفقهي فكما قلت هو للمبتدىء مفيد حسن غير انه غير كاف في معرفة أراء اهل المدهب وتوجيهاتهم .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

هل من طالب علم يقوم برفع الكتاب مصورا او مكتوبا؟

----------


## انظيدحبي

*هل من طالب علم يقوم برفع الكتاب مصورا او مكتوبا؟ 
للرفع*

----------

